# water main under driveway how to



## killitgrillit (Jan 5, 2010)

Alright need some suggestions, need to run my main water line under 11ft of driveway (concrete) any good ideas on how to do it??????


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm assuming that you don't want to cut a slot in the driveway then pour new concrete after installing the waterline.

I'm also assuming that you don't want to rent a drilling machine.

If you can dig a pit on both sides of the driveway, you can probably dig sideways from both sides with a long-handelled trenching shovel.  With precise measurement (depth and distance from centerline of street, for instance), you should be able to make the two shafts meet in the middle.

You probably don't want to dig 2 pits, just to have to fill them back in later, but I don't have any other ideas.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 5, 2010)

The way I have done it in the past for elec. conduits is wash is out. You can take a larger piece of pipe than you are going to run, cap it off with a bell reducer and drill holes into the reducer to act as a jet. Then all you have to do is hook it to a hose and bore you way under driveway. Or you can also use the same size pipe and cut reducer off when you get to the other side. Good luck.


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> The way I have done it in the past for elec. conduits is wash is out. You can take a larger piece of pipe than you are going to run, cap it off with a bell reducer and drill holes in it reducer to act as a jet. Then all you have to do is hook it to a hose and bore you way under driveway. Or you can also use the same size pipe and cut reducer off when you get to the other side. Good luck.



x2 it works great!!!!!!


----------



## Doyle (Jan 5, 2010)

I used something similar.  I took a pipe a little longer than I needed to span the distance.  I dug a trench on both sides.   On one side, I made a hole big enough to stand in comfortably.   

Then, I took the pipe and hammered it in to the other side (yes, it will fill with dirt but that's OK).  Be gentle with the hammering so as not to break the pipe.  When all the way through, take a garden hose with the water running and slowly feed it through the pipe to flush out the dirt.  When it is all cleaned out, simply hook up the ends to your water line.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jan 5, 2010)

i had to do this a couple yrs ago. i used a pressure washer as a jet to bore thru. try to set up some sort of drainage for the water. try to stay as straight as possible. if i had stayed strait it would have been done in no time. my friend spent some time in so america  working with the peace corp, he learned to make do with no tools. if u dont have a pressure washer a brass nozzle and a pc a pipe will work. i wont lie it was tough but it worked.good luck


----------



## aligator (Jan 5, 2010)

As Indicated above, dig holes on either side, about 18" deep, use a piece of PVC pipe, 1" to 2",start with a piece about 4' long with a slanted cut on one end(point) and a hose adapter on the other end. Attach to hose, turn water on and poke. Try not to wash away more dirt then needed to clear a path.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 5, 2010)

*Why didn't i ask!*

To bore through with Water/Jet etc.....man I wish I had asked!

I ended up cutting through my driveway and laying pipe when I had to replace my Poly main.

I should have bored through as you guys are suggesting. I can see it easily working on my driveway(AND being much EZER), but I never even thought about it.......I got the job done, but obviously, the new concrete doesn't match the old

It was a TOUGH CUT TOO!


----------



## bigmseals (Jan 5, 2010)

you can rent a ditch witch with a boring attachment on it and just bore under with it. its a little cold to try the old water jet trick.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 5, 2010)

IF there is an existing pipe under the drive now you can use that as a conduit of sorts to pull the new pipe under.

Locate the pipe on either side and cut it, feed a rope or cable through and tie it off so it stay's put. Wench the old pipe out and then pull the new pipe in the existing tunnel using the cable.

You may want to tie a string or something smaller to the cable just in case something gives and you have to RE-pull the cable.


----------

